# walnut scissor type stair



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

just wanted to share some pics from the lates job


----------



## the202 (Feb 11, 2011)

Absolutely...extraordinary. The pictures are beautiful, I can't imagine how nice that staircase must look in person. Wonderful job!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow! That looks amazing 

How much work have you put in to this so far?


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Ron, again your work leaves me speechless, just absolutely stunning!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fantastic, very well done.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

VERY nice job  how about a close up shot on the hand rails and the joints I would love to see a shot or two of how you did them, great job.. 


=====



01stairguy said:


> just wanted to share some pics from the lates job


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic work Ron.
I really like the way you came off the bottom newels. Is that a level quarter turn right into an up easing? If so that must have been a challenge as it doesn't appear that you had much run to work with.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

:thank_you2:


Kevin said:


> Wow! That looks amazing
> 
> How much work have you put in to this so far?


hi. i will say 80 hours installing and another 80 shop time, fun work!


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

tdublyou said:


> Fantastic work Ron.
> I really like the way you came off the bottom newels. Is that a level quarter turn right into an up easing? If so that must have been a challenge as it doesn't appear that you had much run to work with.


yes they are a level quater turn and the easing, put together, you can buy them as one peace, but i choose to put them tegether my self , is a little cheaper money wise, and i also have fun doing the job, i use rail bolts, glue and plugs, but i just started using metal spliners as the manufactors do, i had to make a mini saw and find the special custom palm driver for it and had to work on a couple of jigs and do some fine tuning here and threre, but is working fine, is a alot faster system to work with, you have to put your mind to work on that hand, over all is fun


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

*i'll do my best*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> VERY nice job  how about a close up shot on the hand rails and the joints I would love to see a shot or two of how you did them, great job..
> 
> ...


hi bobj3 here are some, some were taking with my cell phone, and others with a digital camara, hopefully this help, i maight have some others on diffetent woods species, if this dont help:shout:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Thanks, Man that's neat stuff  take 2 gold stars out of the petty cash box , I got to ask what do you charge for that type of job.... ? 

==========



01stairguy said:


> hi bobj3 here are some, some were taking with my cell phone, and others with a digital camara, hopefully this help, i maight have some others on diffetent woods species, if this dont help:shout:


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

oh boy some like thath can go around 14k


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

01stairguy said:


> yes they are a level quater turn and the easing, put together, you can buy them as one peace, but i choose to put them tegether my self , is a little cheaper money wise, and i also have fun doing the job, i use rail bolts, glue and plugs, but i just started using metal spliners as the manufactors do, i had to make a mini saw and find the special custom palm driver for it and had to work on a couple of jigs and do some fine tuning here and threre, but is working fine, is a alot faster system to work with, you have to put your mind to work on that hand, over all is fun


Ron,
I agree with you, I always found the challenge of figuring it out and doing it myself was much more rewarding than just buying it off the shelf. The fact that it's cheaper is just a bonus.
I used to do a fair amount of retrofit railing work and some overlay treads, but not full staircases. You have my respect and admiration. 
Top notch work!


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

:thank_you2:


----------



## hands made for wood (Oct 21, 2008)

Ron that is quite the stairway  I actually can't get over it! Beautiful trimwork!


----------



## lowcrust (May 2, 2010)

Wow, that's some really great work there! I'm especially in awe of those joints.


----------



## its A1 till you fly (Dec 14, 2013)

beautiful stair, love the mitered in gooseneck, have you tried the spring bolt fasteners? they work fantastic for goosenecks


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

The only word that comes to mind is, WOW.

Now what color you going to paint it? :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

As always,BEAUTIFUl work,Ron!!!

An aside,Thanks for advising My forum mate,with his needs.

Great Men,always give.....

Jim


----------

